# Bicycle Polo



## ChrisBD (19 Aug 2010)

Anyone on the forum play, or know of any club in the SW, Bristol or Glos area?


----------



## MessenJah (18 Sep 2010)

ChrisBD said:


> Anyone on the forum play, or know of any club in the SW, Bristol or Glos area?



No. But if you visitBirmingham Bike Polo's website there is a link to the League of Bike Polo on there - I'm sure you'll be able to find something on the LBP site.


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2010)

There was a bike polo day as part of the Cycling Festival last Sunday - I was busy otherwise I would have loved to have gone. But looking at the information about the carnival, there is a link to this site:

http://www.bs3polo.blogspot.com with some photos of the tournament on Flickr: http://www.flickr.co...57624817127611/


----------

